

To the Moon - dollaaron
https://www.coinbase.com/lunar

======
th0br0
Nice /lunar/feature rickroll!

------
yefim
Is Coinbase about to support Dogecoin!?

~~~
doublerebel
I would be very surprised if they don't use this latest round of funding to
expand their product offerings.

------
dhritzkiv
> Please use Chrome or Firefox

… Despite Safari being able to run this fine (by faking the reported user-
agent header).

